
Unix Toolbox - lostbit
http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
======
res0nat0r
Unix Rosetta Stone is also very useful:
[http://bhami.com/rosetta.html](http://bhami.com/rosetta.html)

~~~
solidpy
I've recently started using Arch and their Pacman Rosetta has helped me a lot,
it has equivalences in package managers for all the popular distros:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta)

------
lostbit
It was on my bookmarks for a long time. I thought it would be nice to share
with you guys.

There are so many times I do searches on HN to recall about some nice things
I've seen oh the web... Quite often, the comments are the gems!

~~~
rtehfm
Yeah I found this via HN a couple years ago. This along with the following
links will help anyone getting into sysadmin work:

[https://github.com/jlevy/the-art-of-command-
line](https://github.com/jlevy/the-art-of-command-line) |
[https://www.bento.io/grid](https://www.bento.io/grid) |
[https://www.sqlteaching.com/](https://www.sqlteaching.com/)

~~~
nisa
[https://nixsrv.com/llthw](https://nixsrv.com/llthw) is the real deal (IMHO).

~~~
rtehfm
Bookmarked! I know a few getting into linux that could take advantage of this.

------
jastr
Bro Pages (instead of "man" pages) is a similar resource I find myself using
surprisingly often [http://bropages.org/browse](http://bropages.org/browse)

~~~
teddyh
That project is a symptom of manual pages not having good “EXAMPLES” sections.
The examples on that web page should be contributed upstream to the manuals
pages of the software that they are for.

If you want a fast way to _read_ the EXAMPLES section _only_ for a command,
here is a shell function which creates an ‘eg’ command which only displays the
“EXAMPLES” section of manual pages:

    
    
      eg(){
          MAN_KEEP_FORMATTING=1 man "$@" 2>/dev/null \
              | sed --quiet --expression='/^E\(\x08.\)X\(\x08.\)\?A\(\x08.\)\?M\(\x08.\)\?P\(\x08.\)\?L\(\x08.\)\?E/{:a;p;n;/^[^ ]/q;ba}' \
              | ${MANPAGER:-${PAGER:-pager -s}}
      }
    

Usage:

    
    
      $ eg tar
      EXAMPLES
           Create archive.tar from files foo and bar.
                 tar -cf archive.tar foo bar
           List all files in archive.tar verbosely.
                 tar -tvf archive.tar
           Extract all files from archive.tar.
                 tar -xf archive.tar
      $

~~~
alanning
Thank you, this is really helpful.

Could anyone contribute a version for OSX?

~~~
guac
If you have homebrew you can just install the 'gnu-sed' package and then
change the function to call 'gsed' instead.

------
mholt
An excellent page to keep handy or for browsing! Thanks for the link.

A different (but related) resource:
[http://explainshell.com](http://explainshell.com) \- good for deciphering
those tricker commands.

------
Aloha
this is an incredibly useful shortlist of commands, most of these I've used
before - some I've used and forgotten (mount -o remount,ro)

------
tthayer
This is pretty great. Would be cool to get a filtered list based on the OS you
were using.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
That's one the advantages of Rosetta Stone -
[http://bhami.com/rosetta.html](http://bhami.com/rosetta.html)

It was posted elsewhere in this thread first —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023535)
— so don't vote my comment up.

------
mb0
hostname -i on cb.vu says the IP address is 78.31.70.238, but if you ping a
host from the interface, the pings originate from 178.33.34.4 (according to
tcpdump).

~~~
c22
On this system hostname -i says 127.0.1.1, despite this address not being set
on any of my interfaces (lo0 is 127.0.0.1).

~~~
c22
It looks like hostname -i is getting its value from /etc/hosts. hostname
--all-ip-addresses returns the correct result.

------
harshulj
This is really incredible list. Very useful when in need. Especially the
switches that come in very handy.

------
aruggirello
> 2.2 Priority - ... Every command launched from this shell will have a lover
> priority. ...

You probably meant lower :)

------
mud_dauber
What an awesome list. Props!

------
ashwinaj
This is awesome, thanks!

------
wincent
I used to know a lot of this stuff. With Puppet, Chef, and then Ansible, I've
found myself needing to know less and less of it.

~~~
nogbit
And instead you now need to know a layer of abstraction and relearn that layer
whenever it re-invents itself.

------
drdoom
What is with cb.vu? It takes you to the shell prompt...

~~~
c22
[http://www.metafilter.com/70908/A-Virtually-Virtual-
Terminal](http://www.metafilter.com/70908/A-Virtually-Virtual-Terminal)

------
mcmullen
Nice list! Bookmarked.

------
mozumder
This is great. Could use more on the Mac OS X side, though.

